# Shopping Center Bid



## BCE Outdoor (Jan 26, 2012)

I was wondering thoughts on prices for one of our mowing accounts that now wants prices for snow removal. The site is 134,400 sq ft of parking lots and 19,000 sq ft of sidewalks. Half of the sidewalks can be done with a truck since they are 30' wide. Lot is pretty open and has plenty of area for snow. I was thinking 435 per push including walks or 6090 for the season. 

Salt would be applied after each plowing, anything under 2" and during the day for any accumulation. 

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Well we need more info. How many pushes per year? Average snow fall? How many saltings per year? Is that number including salt? If so, you are WAY low. But either way that seems cheap


----------



## BCE Outdoor (Jan 26, 2012)

That price is just for the snow, I based it off of 14 pushes for the season. Salt applications would be separate and are based on how much is applied in each event. 
For our other accounts we plan on 36 salt events, this place has much more traffic and they are wanting salt for any accumulation during or night so I am expecting it to be more.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

check the sidewalks for rubber mat in the handicap cuts...steel blades rip them up


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

leolkfrm;1521944 said:


> check the sidewalks for rubber mat in the handicap cuts...steel blades rip them up


How did you learn that? lol good adviseThumbs Up


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Its called experience. Its priceless.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

SullivanSeptic;1521987 said:


> Its called experience. Its priceless.


It is even better to learn from other peoples experiences. :salute:


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

RJ lindblom;1521989 said:


> It is even better to learn from other peoples experiences. :salute:


Aaaah. No its not.


----------

